# Genesis Series 3 - Dual Mono amplifier like NEW IMMACULATE



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a Genesis Series 3 Dual Mono amplifier for sale, its condition is immaculate (9.9 out of 10) and has hardly had any use. so it is LIKE NEW, I doubt you could tell the difference. it comes with box and instructions and birthsheet etc etc. I ship internationally and can do a slight better price for members on here

Genesis Series 3 Dual Mono amplifier DLS amp Sinfoni class Audison Hertz range | eBay


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm going to need to translate how much this is in US dollars


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

i think you should take some better pictures. the current pics look like a lot of the gold is rubbed off of the dual mono plate. honestly, it doesn't look like a 9.9 from the pics, more like 8. 

just my 2 cents.


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

jtaudioacc said:


> i think you should take some better pictures. the current pics look like a lot of the gold is rubbed off of the dual mono plate. honestly, it doesn't look like a 9.9 from the pics, more like 8.
> 
> just my 2 cents.


these photos were taken on my mobile, in the dark, so yup better pics will come.


----------



## mago48 (May 6, 2012)

hola huggy soy de argentina y me gusta tu genesis.. ya oferte por ebay.. me encantaria poder comprartela es un sueño para mi!..abrazo y gracias.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok people ENGLISH please.....


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

I think 1 Euro = $1.23 USD


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^ thank you for that info.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

mago48 said:


> hola huggy soy de argentina y me gusta tu genesis.. ya oferte por ebay.. me encantaria poder comprartela es un sueño para mi!..abrazo y gracias.


I agree (and/or disagree) 100% !


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

mago48 said:


> hola huggy soy de argentina y me gusta tu genesis.. ya oferte por ebay.. me encantaria poder comprartela es un sueño para mi!..abrazo y gracias.


what the ****?
edit: I'll google what that means

hello I'm from Argentina huggy and I like your genesis .. and bid on ebay .. I would love to buy it from a dream to me! .. *hug and thanks*.

Hug? Damn you must really want this amp, lol


----------

